# CGA / 8-Bit Effekt in Gimp



## SBL-Multimedia (25. September 2014)

Massacre hat eine neue Ressource erstellt:

CGA / 8-Bit Effekt in Gimp - Hier wird ein Bild in eine CGA Grafik aus der guten alten Zeit verwandelt.



> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sponsor: Maxon: http://www.maxon.net/de/
> SBL Multimedia Homepage: http://bit.ly/1qlUXaj
> ...



Weitere Informationen zu dieser Ressource...


----------

